# Gurkhador



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Out of shear boredom of being at home all the time ive decided to turn one of my humis into a Gurkhador, its a little more than halfway full. heres a pic of what i have so far. in few weeks i hope to have it full.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That's a very pretty sight!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes-sir-eeee!


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice collection of Gurkhas. Which one's your favorite?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

so far the legend and centurian,royal brigade is on top of the list, ive stated before that i didnt care for the Genghis kahn,but i retract that statement its is now on the top list as well. IMOP their dark and maddy wraps are the best, the light and naturals are to mild for me.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thems alot of Gurkhas.


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet selection! Dont let rmrdaddy see it...might causea late night break in!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Very impressive. Is that a Black Dragon on the right side?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

the john holmes sized one is a black dragon,I think I would prob pass out before i got half way through that sucker...,tex_tuff got me that from the RTDA


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Have you smoked that big ole Black Dragon before? That's too much cigar for me, man. I think I'd rather play pool with that sucker than smoke it.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't yet, but I have one I picked up at RTDA. There's another thread discussing it, and based on what they've been saying, I may just have to slay this dragon this weekend!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very impressive display of Gurkhas!!!!


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> so far the legend and centurian,royal brigade is on top of the list, ive stated before that i didnt care for the Genghis kahn,but i retract that statement its is now on the top list as well. IMOP their dark and maddy wraps are the best, the light and naturals are to mild for me.


I usually check out the selection at the B&Ms I randomly walk into, but always forget what Gurkhas people suggest on the forums and end up trying a different cigar. Gurkhas always seem to intimidate me by price and appearance. I'll try to remember these for my next month's cigar budget.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn...that's a hell of a lot of Gurkha's!! So, what's the next one on your list?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Hamaki said:


> I usually check out the selection at the B&Ms I randomly walk into, but always forget what Gurkhas people suggest on the forums and end up trying a different cigar. Gurkhas always seem to intimidate me by price and appearance. I'll try to remember these for my next month's cigar budget.


a good bang for your buck is the ancient warrior and the shaggy's, you can get em for around 5-7 bucks.most b&m's carry them.

Im looken to get some beasts and ligros next, but the beasts are so damn expensive.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like you're Gurk-whore.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Looks like you're Gurk-whore.


*1* *:* a woman who engages in sexual acts for money *: PROSTITUTE*; _also_ *:* a promiscuous or immoral woman
*2* *:* a male who engages in sexual acts for money

I dont think so.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I think you might like Gurka's just a wee bit??? maybe? not sure tho! lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like a goodly amount of ammo... <G>


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice bounty there BB


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

How sad, I have never tried a Gurkha and you have 93 =D


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> *1* *:* a woman who engages in sexual acts for money *: PROSTITUTE*; _also_ *:* a promiscuous or immoral woman
> *2* *:* a male who engages in sexual acts for money
> 
> I dont think so.


I think 3. fits.:whoohoo:

whore

noun (plural whores)
Definition:

1. an offensive term for a prostitute

2. an offensive term for somebody regarded as being sexually indiscriminate

*3. an offensive term for somebody who is regarded as willing to set aside principles or personal integrity in order to obtain something, usually for selfish motives*


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I think 3. fits.:whoohoo:
> 
> whore
> 
> ...


:roflmao: ok ok ..


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice.
those grand reserve are very good.
my mouth was watering before I started to smoke mine.
:dribble:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

As soon as I seen the title I knew who the post was from LOL. Nice pic Joe and I hope I'm around when you smoke that Black Dragon.


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mmmm... makes me want to go grab one of mine and light it up right now.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_Tiff said:


> As soon as I seen the title I knew who the post was from LOL. Nice pic Joe and I hope I'm around when you smoke that Black Dragon.


LOL was it that obvious?, when i do ill cut it in half and we can share it.

Kinda sounds like were lovers or something..:elvis:


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Bullybreed said:


> LOL was it that obvious?, when i do ill cut it in half and we can share it.
> 
> *Kinda sounds like were lovers or something*..:elvis:


Nah, just sounds like you are BOTL.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, ok, ok, ok... so, so, what YOU"RE saying is that you are a Gurkha fan? Ok, ok, ok. ? :lol:


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

So...What do you think of Ghurkas?


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Is that a Beauty, bottom row, center? I have one in my humi, but I would get more before I smoke one. Have you had one before?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to revive old threads but...WOW!!! I envy you man, wish I have such collection of Gurkhas in my humidor too  Congrats really


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

nice looking smokes


----------



## Cigar Czar-cl (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pic!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Been busy on CBid.com????


----------



## mongo (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome collection


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

I just did a mass-gurkha purchase on cbid. Partly under influence of this thread. I still haven't found a Black Dragon. Did you ever smoke that?


----------

